# Monthly cost of pet ownership for you?



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Some people might not want to answer this... but what is your monthly pet care cost?

I just sat down and calculated my monthly budge. It seems that on average, for the dogs and cats combined, we are at about $650/month on the basics only. Now, I don't pay for my dog treats, nor most of my supplies, but that includes all food. 
Tough pill to swallow, when that's $7800/year  :yuck:
My yearly costs include 
health testing,($600/dog for 5= $3500)
Rabies vaccines every 3 years, ($40/dog for 7= $280)
Annual Bloodwork ($80/dog for 7= $560)
and at least $300 in pet sitter fees. 
*$12,440*
:wof::wof::wof:

Luckily, I don't pay for boarding, daycare, grooming, treats, toys, or shampoo. This also does not include the $125/month I set aside in my insurance fund.
This does not include any vet visits that may come up such as accidents or emergencies, or actual health problems, because don't really have situations like that often enough to try to figure it out.It's a good thing my business is booming, and that Jon will have a degree next year.
This also doesn't include the ever-growing collection of freezers, nor the cost to run them. Or dog beds, which I tend to buy one or two a month of the costco ones....


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

We spend between $300-400 per month on food for all six girls. 

Jon's vet bill for nearly three years of vet service without a discount for THREE dogs is close to $2K. My vet bill for the other three is a LOT more than that even with a discount, and a massive discount at that. When we pull the list of clients based on the dollar amount they have spent in that year, I'm on the first page. And there are about twenty pages. 
On average...I'd say we are pretty close to $600-800 per month for pet bills of all kinds.


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

I've never sat down and figured it out. Not sure I'd want to.
I'm in the same boat as you, Danemama. Even with a huge discount I am always in the top 20% of highest grossing clients.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I'm terrible at math, so its little tricky figuring out the exact numbers. Most of the money goes towards food. Vet stuff has been pretty low cost since Uno is healthy as a horse. I do yearly HW test + meds, dewormer, and 3 year rabies.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Funny you should bring up this subject, my other half was giving me an earful just last night about this very subject. According to our Quicken, I spent over $2K on a healthy dog and a healthy cat last year. Now that's a 40lb dog and a 7lb cat, over $166 per month. 
I didn't dare tell him that I lump Mollies meat in with our grocery bill, so that doesn't even include her food. 
I'm going to have to give myself a jolly good talking to. 
They simply don't need so many collars, so many leashes, such an array of different treats, so many mind puzzles, toys, the list goes on and on. I am really going to cut back and learn to say NO! (to myself that is).


----------



## SilverBeat (Jan 16, 2011)

I'm gonna go by months since I haven't had Wallaby too long and the animal population in this family constantly fluctuates. 
The bunnies are my most expensive pets. I have had 3-4 for a while now and I'm spending about $85 a month on them. Compared to $10 a month currently for the guinea pigs and maybe $20-$30 a month on Wallaby [I have gotten quite a bit of free meat]. 
That's food and bedding only, though. The reason the bunnies cost so much is because I have 4 of them, they require a lot of bedding and pelleted food. I of course feed them the highest quality stuff, Oxbow. 
Until quite recently I had 8 guinea pigs and I bought their pelleted food in bulk [at the time I had only one rabbit] and still have quite a bit of it. They are eating a mostly HAFF [Hay and Fresh Foods, essentially raw for herbivores] diet so they only get pellets twice a week or so. My rabbit, Bella, eats this way as well, but the fosters don't. I also have several huge bags of shavings that I dumpstered/people donated that I use for Bella's and the pigs' bedding, but the fosters cannot use this because they like to spread it around their entire pens and make a terrible mess.
I'm in the same boat as you guys as far as my vet bill. It's pretty ugly; prey animals are expensive keepers.


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

When it comes to vet bills, I don't spend much at all, and even less now on raw, recently I spent $180 on fixing an hernia Popi had, wasn't bad or anything, but it was left from her spay at 6 months (she's 4 now) and it was slowly growing. Admittedly I also want to see if Popi's tooth can get fixed (rather than extracted) since it's not bad , as it's starting to build some tartar, so I suspect she's not using it much, but no idea if that's possible/how much it costs. Patchie had a few issues with hot spots, allergies and constipation (on kibble), so it did cost me a few hundred, never seen another hotspot or anything since raw.
Other than that, I never really vaccinate them, they only ever got their puppy shots, and rabies a year after then. My vet never did or spoke of blood tests so they were never given, although I do plan on having a yearly blood panel every year from now on.

On food I'm spending a lot more than I used to, because of gas prices and because I have a job. Used to spend around $20 a month or so (what the rents would lend me) , mostly chicken and a few goodies, now I'm spending $40-$60+ cause I've been getting them a lot more beef and veal and a few "treats" that go for $4+ lb.

Collars, Sparky has been using the same leather collar from when he was 4 months old (I'd bought it big so it'd fit him when he grew) so he's had that thing for almost 6 years now, still in good condition too, the other 2 have the same leather collars, but they were bought about a year after (cause I couldn't find them in diff colors when I got Sparky's). Time to get them new collars though, so that'll be a good $60 or more. They got new ID tags online recently, which will probably last them a lifetime, $33 for all 3, and they're pretty neat, strong material, double sided and you can choose fonts.

I don't do frontline/advantix anymore so that's a good $15+ a month I'm saving. Their Salmon caps average around $3 a month.

Okay okay, so now for the actual important part, I would say that I spend around $540 a year on food, maybe $300 on treats and accessories (doggy bed, chew treats, toys, etc.). The rest would be vet bills, which this year has been $180 by far. No idea how much blood work for 3 would cost (any idea anyone?) or how much repairing a tooth costs.

So, discounting those last two, it's about... $1k a year for all 3. Not a lot, but I don't have a lot either :/.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Wow, I feel incredibly blessed right now. We spend between $110 - $125 month max on food, I dehydrate meat for treats, maybe another $300 per year for toys, collars, shampoo. I buy leather equipment as my dogs are long coated you can't see the pretty collars. We have only had one vet visit for regular blood work up for my senior. We don't do heartworm as it is just not an issue around here. I am feeding 4 collies and a sheltie as well as a visitor here and there. We also get craig's list meats once in a while.Oops, my freezer was $700.00 but that should last at least ten years so that would only add $70 for this year. Wow , I will have to stop whining.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

For 3 Great Danes, and a few cats, I spend at least $460 a month. This includes dog and cat dry food, canned food, treats,
toys, litter, Tank's meds, his supplements, Joint Care, and Greenies. This does not include vet bills, or misc. items. It does add up fast!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

We spend a max of $135 a month on Rhett, Leo, Brody, Ducki and Krónos(the 3 dogs, 1 cat, and 1 frog) They are ALL 4 raw fed and I make their treats! (HEHE, I just realized I can add Krónos into the mix!LOL) 

Im a collar addict...however I havent spent any money on them for a while, as my Mum and Sister have been doing the buying!LOL
I also need to get Rhett a new crate soon, UGH, and I need an extra leash or two for the sake of a sound mind.(I dont like having less the 1 or 2 extras and right now I have 3 dogs and 3 useable leashes!)

And my pets have only been to the vet for spay/neuter ever on my dime.


----------



## baxtersmom (Jun 11, 2011)

I haven't had Baxter for too long (less than 2 months) but I figure if I average it all out over time he'll cost me about 150.00/month. He sees a holistic vet because we are doing an alternate vaccination schedule and he not only supports us, but suggests it. He was also the vet that recommended we look at feeding raw, which lead me to this forum  We pay more than a traditional vet for this, but I am happy with him so far and we will continue with him.

I think that my estimate is high for a 12-15lb dog but we do have an account just for him and we will put 150.00 in it every month whether or not we use it that month. It's a lot easier for us to budget that way.


----------



## MissusMac (Jan 6, 2011)

For one dog it costs me an average of $40/month. That's $23 for his Banfield plan and the rest I spend on buying whole chickens every few weeks. We get the rest of our meat from CL and Freecycle. Every few months I'll spend about $8 on supplements.


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

We spend about 80/month on food... give or take 20 depending on what we get... since it's raw it's harder for me to budget for it. Vet bills vary a lot.... but likely about 700 or so a year.

...but then there is taking her to dog shows.... which is a whole other expense.


----------



## Serendipity (Aug 13, 2010)

I had all my calculations typed up, but then I was logged out -- so glad they weren't deleted! :cheer2:

Food: 
Approximately $55/month (in a month, we go through around 1/3 of a bag of high protein kibble and 2 1/2 cases of 95% canned food; I always stock up when I see good deals, like $11 for 12 cans) 
I do feed around two raw meals a week, but I'm too lazy to calculate. I bought a pack of 10 chicken thighs for $5 that I'm currently feeding, along with organic eggs and chicken feet. It'll probably last 3 weeks and cost around the same as kibble/canned.
Wild Alaskan salmon oil capsules: $28 (two 180-count bottles) 
Total: ~ $688/year 


Vet Care (yearly unless specified): 
Wellness exam: $65 
Heartworm test: $40
Bloodwork: $100
Fecal test: $30
Rabies (every three years): $25 
Heartgard (I order from Dr. Foster & Smith, instead of buying the overpriced stuff at my vet's): $69 for a 12-pack (costs around the same for a 6-pack at my vet's -- ouch!)
Toothpaste: $12
Total: ~ $325/year 

Others (yearly): 
Tug ropes and stuffing-free plush toys: $30 (approximately 5-6 new toys) 
Deer/elk antler chews: $60 (approximately 4) 
Occasional bully stick: $40 (6) 
Collar: $22 (I add a new collar to the collection every year) 
Tennis balls: $0 (country club near my house -- I get the stuff that finds its way onto my property ) 
Shampoo/conditioner: $38 (around 2 1/2 sixteen oz bottles each of shampoo/conditioner) 
Total: ~ $190/year 

Grand total: ~ $2,000/year 

Why do I get the feeling I'm missing something?

EDIT: Sorry about the yearly costs -- to lazy to calculate monthly . Probably under $100/month.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I just tried to figure this out and it was almost impossible. For food and treats for 3 dogs totaling 180 pounds I would say we spend about $150 - 200 a month. Chelsy has the same collar and harness that my last Lhasa wore for 16 years and she's had it for 14 years so that was free. Rocky has the same collar he's had since he got full grown, (it helps having long haired dogs....their collars don't show so they only need one). I get their stuffed toys at the thrift store. They eat beef ribs for chew bones so that comes under food. They only get heartworm meds every 45 days so only get tested every 2 years. Rabies every 3 years. Rocky hasn't been to a vet in 2 years. Chelsy did go to the vet once last year for a UTI and that was $200 so I guess that should be itemized over 12 months. They have never been boarded. I really only spend money on food for them usually. (which helps since we're not employed right now) . 

But.......then do you add in the $10,000 I spent on the surgery for two dogs I ended up losing during surgery? Or the $3000 for Chelsy's back surgery? Or the $1500 for her bladder surgery? Or even Rocky's neutering that I paid a fortune for just so they would monitor him constantly (I was so paranoid about losing him). Those were over the course of a few years so I guess it would have to be spread it out over many months. If you add in all those over the last 15 years, I probably have spent the equivalent of a house payment per month on pets!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

let's see...

toys - 100 - pet toys per year, including collars and leashes and dog beds and blankies
grooming - 519. per year
80 - rabies every three years
160 - un necessary vet visits per year
276 - yearly senior panels
80 - yearly exams
780 - food at 65. per month and that's a guesstimate.
================

we spend approximately 2000 to 2500 per year for two smallish dogs....i'm rounding it up a little in case i forgot something.

i did not count the surgical visits over their life times....
but in one year, bubba's eye surgeries cost 2200. plus nose surgery 150. plus neutering, i forget....

malia had to get stitches for a tear in her leg deep enough so we could see the tendons

she's had one dental in her life and that was 500. to take a tooth out that was cavitied.

treatment for rocky mountain spotted fever...300.00

the freezers....thanks so much, liz, for reminding me LOL

so there are extras...but when the dogs are normal...a few thousand a year...

i think it probably averages out and this is overfiguring....to about 100 a month per dog..


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Sorry, But I do not at all add these costs up. Its sort of a sour subject because the hubby always questions ummm "what brand is that" "why do you have to buy the most expensive food" "Cant you just buy this type brand,its so much less" ugh that man, he does not want to take the time to deal with this stuff so that's my job! I just tell him I know what's best and that is that! He's my haul it to the car guy heehee!! He's old school when it comes to doggy's! And for heaven sakes, he has two masters degrees and may be going on for a doctorate shoot ( but then again not in the animal area haha) he will come around though ummmm some day that is!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! )))))))))))))


----------



## lucky (Jan 8, 2011)

Lucky's upkeep only costs on average £20 a month :shocked: seems so small compared to everyone else .. I spend about £16 a month on food and £5 per month on dewormer. Lucky is so small she only eats about 120g of food per day so I buy her food fortnightly from the instore butcher at the supermarket. I recently paid £200 (about 3 months ago) on her spay operation but thats about it. She has 2 collars that only cost a few pounds each which she will wear for a good few months yet, my husband made me 2 leads out of his camping paracord so I haven't bothered buying her one, she has 2 harnesses that were £2 each on offer from pets at home and a few toys, I don't really buy her toys, she really isn't interested in them, she prefers a juicy raw bone to chew


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Depending on prices of meat about 300/350 a month on 7 dogs. We get new toys, beds, and take classes most are free but some I have to pay for at different facilities. So that's an extra 50-100. I go to seminars with Indi which usually cost upwards of 200 every few months. So it depends it can be 350 or it can be 700.


----------



## swolek (Mar 31, 2011)

Ignoring unexpected vet costs...

Dog food (raw) for my own two 20-22 lb dogs: $40-$50 a month (can be done for cheaper during a "bad" month by using more poultry and less red meat/fish...the bulk of the cost is from sardines and goat meat)
Grooming supplies/chews/toys for both dogs: $5 a month (I don't have very playful dogs, haha)
Heartworm prevention and flea/tick prevention for both dogs: $8 a month (factoring in months that I don't give anything)
Vet care and grooming for both dogs: $40 a month (factoring in yearly check-up/heart worm test/Lyme test, Rabies vaccine, and professional grooming)
*
Total for Sophie and Gracie:* $93-$103 a month

Rabbit food for one medium rabbit and one large rabbit: $15 a month (includes veggies)
Hay: $20 a month
Litter: $22 a month
Chew toys/misc supplies: $10 a month
*
Total for Elvis and Fiona, the bunnies:* $62 a month (although right now I'm spending less on food/hay because they're getting stuff from the garden plus weeds)

Feeders (frozen) for both snakes: $5 a month (could cut this by buying in bulk but with two snakes it wouldn't make sense)
Turtle food: $0.50 a month (haha)
Misc reptile supplies: $2 a month (factoring in the UV-B bulb purchase every 10 months and bedding for the sand boa)
*
Total for reptiles:* $7.50 a month

Fish food: $6.50 a month (although it's a yearly bulk purchase of fresh/frozen foods...and yes, I have a lot of aquatics...ha)
Phytoplankton cultures: $1 a month
Light bulb replacements: $4 a month
Misc supplies/replacements: $15 a month (last year it was the $400+ light fixture, hoping this year it's just a filter or something)

*Total for aquatics:* $26.50 a month
*
Total for all of my pets: $189-$199 a month*

However, I'm currently paying for my mom's dog which is costing roughly $30 a month. I also, on average, end up spending about $15 a month on foster dog stuff. So my "real" total may be more like $234-$244. Geez.

Edit: Actually, thinking about it, my mom's dog probably costs $25 a month because she eats less than my dogs. Not that it changes much, ha.


----------



## bernadettelevis (Feb 2, 2011)

the dog's cheap compared to the horse 

Ok about 70€ /month for raw food 
Fortunately haven't spent much at the vet
i guess about 50€ a month for collars and toys (maybe a bit more)
100€ every 4 months for agility and obedience training

about 145€ for one dog oh and our cat also is included in the 70€ for food ~ 200$

For the horse:
the stable costs 320€ every month
90€ every 6-8 weeks for hooves
just payed 1,500€ vet 
just bought a saddle for 800€
200€ for the osteopath
let's say about 30€ a month for small things i need 

And i'm not even starting to count what i pay for competitions....

so this month the horse was: 2940€ ~ 4000$
but normally about: 440€ a month ~ 600$

I LOVE,LOVE,LOVE my parents for supporting me and making all that possible!!!!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

bernadettelevis said:


> I LOVE,LOVE,LOVE my parents for supporting me and making all that possible!!!!


Do your parents want to adopt another daughter? I don't take up much room.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

chowder said:


> I just tried to figure this out and it was almost impossible. For food and treats for 3 dogs totaling 180 pounds I would say we spend about $150 - 200 a month. Chelsy has the same collar and harness that my last Lhasa wore for 16 years and she's had it for 14 years so that was free. Rocky has the same collar he's had since he got full grown, (it helps having long haired dogs....their collars don't show so they only need one). I get their stuffed toys at the thrift store. They eat beef ribs for chew bones so that comes under food. They only get heartworm meds every 45 days so only get tested every 2 years. Rabies every 3 years. Rocky hasn't been to a vet in 2 years. Chelsy did go to the vet once last year for a UTI and that was $200 so I guess that should be itemized over 12 months. They have never been boarded. I really only spend money on food for them usually. (which helps since we're not employed right now) .
> 
> But.......then do you add in the $10,000 I spent on the surgery for two dogs I ended up losing during surgery? Or the $3000 for Chelsy's back surgery? Or the $1500 for her bladder surgery? Or even Rocky's neutering that I paid a fortune for just so they would monitor him constantly (I was so paranoid about losing him). Those were over the course of a few years so I guess it would have to be spread it out over many months. If you add in all those over the last 15 years, I probably have spent the equivalent of a house payment per month on pets!


no. anything that makes us cry is never counted.


----------



## Belles Mom (Jun 24, 2011)

Hmmmmm, 

About 

$3,000/year in show entry fees 
$1,000/year in food (assuming I shoot enough deer...relatively free meat)
$500/year vet expenses, but planning a litter this year, so add:
$3,000 for the breeding and expenses, assuming all goes well
$1,000 in treats, toys, beds and other random items
$800/year in training classes, and I get another equal number of classes free at one facility because I teach there also.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

bout 60$ a month, food and insurance :biggrin:


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

I'm down to about $30/month for raw feeding the two dogs. Before that is was $50-70/month to feed them kibble depending on which flavor I got.

$80/month for training.... thats just for Lily, my trainer has been working Scout for free.

I treat with Frontline Plus twice each summer, so thats $50 for two dogs. And Interceptor was $46 each for a six month supply.

I don't even want to get into all the freaking shoes and dog equipment Scout has eaten that I had to replace because of the one time I forgot to put the locking caribiner on her kennel door (she can work the crate latch) and reinforced the whole thing with zip ties. Plus all the unexpected vet visits from tearing off a toenail or something like that that Scout has had....

With only Lily its usually about $600/year. Its been nearly tripled by having Scout the foster with us because she's accident prone and nowhere near as thrifty food wise.

My cat costs about $10 in food and $5 in litter every month. Thats with Wellness Core and Feline Pine. She's a little girl! Vet costs were $88 this year. When I can afford a dental (that'll probably be $3-400 easy), they will probably take out her remaining teeth, so we won't have to worry about that cost anymore. I do hope to get her switched to homemade raw food eventually when my living situation is better and I can work on it with her, but even getting her to eat some canned Core instead of only the kibble Core would be great.

Really its not that awful. I'm really freaking poor though, so it will be nice when I finally get Scout placed because honestly I can't really afford her. She needed help badly though.


----------



## bernadettelevis (Feb 2, 2011)

MollyWoppy said:


> Do your parents want to adopt another daughter? I don't take up much room.


haha i don't think they could afford it


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

Let's see here...unexpected hoodlum homing...August 2010...since then I have spent money on:

leashes and collars for both
dog bowl for food, dog bowl for water
2 crates
2 crate pads
2 dog beds
toenail clippers
shampoo
personalized hoodlum towels, (Sakari got pink, Shasta got blue...their personal bath towels)
A mat for the bathtub to prevent slipping
A drain cover to catch their hair while bathing
hoodlum wipes, for the days that they got a little dirty but shouldn't be bathed just yet
vet visit to get their exam and initial worming meds, initial vacs and weighed and to find out how old they were
dozens of toys
treats
dog food
chest freezer when switching to raw one month later
rental of Home Depot truck to get freezer home
raw food for 10 months (so far)
hoodlum collars and leashes when I found some with bling because they needs ta be stylin'
heartworm meds for 6 months
x-ray and check up for the girl when she twisted her wrist
Advantix (I know, I know but while I'm figuring out which best alternative, this is what I use) for the damn ticks
new hoodlum beds since they destroyed their old hoodlum beds
rabies vaccine
spay and neuter
microchips
ID tags
new nail clippers
that powder stuff in case you clip too far
hoodlum backpack for the boy
new clothes after they chewed some of my old clothes (grrrrrr!)
new bedding after they chewed my older bedding (grrrrrr!)
new cat toys after they chewed the older cat toys (grrrrrr!)
Nature's Miracle when the girl didn't want to listen about going outside to pee
Porch Potty because they were so young and I wasn't able to get home often enough
rake
flowers
mulch
lawn seed
lawn fixer stuff that fixes the acid from where they peed so can plant new seeds
lawn starter
hours and hours and hours and hours and hours and hours and hours of personal time weeding huge yard to help cut back on ticks
gas taking their sorry butts all over creation, (seriously, Acadia National Park was really for them)
new computer mouse when they ate the old one (grrrrrr!)
hoodlum cover for back seat of car
training leads and other training tools
more training tools
more training tools
still more training tools
trainer
lantern for late night business transactions when we lived in the dark, dark Glades

I think that's it...and I haven't even had them a year yet. So, been a leeeeetle expensive, these hoodlums, who came up to me, out of the dark, unexpectedly, back in August of 2010.

In total, about $5500-6000 in a year, not counting gas...that was a joke. JUST for the dogs...we haven't even counted the raw food for the cats yet.

So, monthly...thus far the hoodlums have cost me around $550-600 a month. Holy crap...now that it's written down...what I could have done with 6 grand! These little punks better start earning their keep around here, fricken freeloaders.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

bernadettelevis said:


> haha i don't think they could afford it


Wish there was a not-like button.


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

I'm going to guess here:

~ $ 95/month on raw food for all 3 dogs
~ $66/month on pet insurance for all 3 dogs
~ $40/month for random things like their yogurt, peanut butter & carrots for kongs
~ $30/month for extras like a collar, leash, toy, etc. 

We have 2 wire crates, 3 soft crates, and one plastic crate so we are set on crates. We have enough beds we won't need any for a while, plus my dogs rarely use them. 

The biggest extras come in the summer months for Dock Dogs. You guys would probably be sick if you knew how much I spent on Dock Dogs every month. Well, this month alone I will be spending close to $1000 in wave fees for my dogs to jump. Yes, I am a dock dogs addict. 

Vet fees....probably around $300/year per dog. Their regular check ups, plus the random vet visit thrown in there throughout the year. 

We don't buy any "treats' really....they get stuff we have in the house or just yogurt/carrots or peanut butter in their kongs. 

Thats pretty much it!! I do buy them each a birthday gift but I think that goes into my monthly cost of random supplies just fine as they don't get something every month.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

I've never really given much thought to this. He really never goes to the vet except for bloodwork, and raw is costing less than kibble. I would say, no more than $100 +/- a couple bucks.


----------



## bernadettelevis (Feb 2, 2011)

MollyWoppy said:


> Wish there was a not-like button.


haha
don't be sad...You can come any time, and i'm sure my parents would foster you


----------

